
Run and Debug Java 9 in Visual Studio Code - dstaheli
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/11/10/run-and-debug-java-9-in-visual-studio-code/
======
kleff
Anyone using VS Code for Java projects here? How does it hold up compared to
something like Eclipse or IntelliJ?

~~~
hdhzy
I've used it on Java 8 projects. The VS Code Java extension reads regular
Eclipse projects (.project, .classpath) and offers intellisense like
completions, red squiggles etc. But that's basically it. I think there is also
support for Mavens poms. What's lacking is the general refactorings,
generating boilerplate (hashCode, setters, getters). It's too little for real
work but it's surprisingly good so I'll keep evaluating it from time to time.

~~~
hexiaokai
Microsoft employee here. Thank you for trying! Actually some basic features
such as getters, setters, renaming are already supported for Java in VS Code
with Red Hat's language server. We'd also like to learn which features are
most important for Java developers, please provide feedbacks to us through
[https://gitter.im/Microsoft/vscode-java-
debug](https://gitter.im/Microsoft/vscode-java-debug) or submit
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-java-
debug/issues](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-java-debug/issues) for
whatever you believe is missing.

~~~
hdhzy
> Actually some basic features such as getters, setters

Do you mean generating getters and setters based on fields? Because I can't
find this option (tried searching for "getter", "java", "generate", no luck)
and I've got Red Hat LS installed (alongside the entire Microsoft's Java
Extension Pack).

Thanks for you hard work! Language Server Protocol is a hidden gem of VS Code,
the most important feature in my opinion.

------
Scarbutt
VSC is going to become a real threat to Intellij IDEs. At least for JS/TS,
they must have felt the impact.

~~~
standupstandup
Which killer feature of VSC does IntelliJ lack?

~~~
joshka
Does VSC have refactoring?

~~~
hexiaokai
Microsoft employee here. Some basic refactoring feature is actually supported,
such as rename. Of course there're a lot of other coding assistance and
refactoring features could be added, we plan to further improve the Java
experience, including editing, on VS Code in next months together with Red Hat
and other community members.

------
sheldor
It might have a shot in making Java fast /sarcasm

